# Crown W7AB01 any good for ev conversion?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Isaak,

Be careful. That particular motor when introduced years ago did not have a drive end bearing. It relied on the gearbox to position and support the motor shaft. It also has an 11 (IIRC) tooth internal spline which might prove difficult to couple. A little high $ IMO. I think you can do better. 

major


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Where are you located? I have two different 11" forklift motors that I am considering selling.


----------



## Isaak (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you Major for the info.


----------



## Isaak (Nov 24, 2016)

Matej said:


> Where are you located? I have two different 11" forklift motors that I am considering selling.


Hello,

Well, that's the small problem haha. I'm based on the canary islands in spain, but would be willing to pay the shipping.

Kind regards,
Isaak

PS: what motors are they and what do you price them at?


----------

